# Just picked up my first revolver



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

Smith & Wesson Model 57 .41 Magnum.
6" Barrel, Circa 1976 Great Condition - $500

Included the original presentation box, tools and papers.


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Fantastic gun and fantastic price.


Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------

